# 1st road bike: Just bought a 2006 Allez Elite Triple..what can I modify?



## advan24r (Jun 11, 2007)

Just wondering what are some better parts that I can modify other than changing the gears to Shimano Ultegra. Also, what are some parts that I can change to carbon fiber as well? As of now, everything is stock.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

For now I'd stick with the stock stuff and upgrade as parts begin to wear...

What level of components does the bike have?? Going from 105 to Ultegra is not that big a change, really...

I have a Roubaix with 105 and a Roubaix with Ultegra. They both perform just as well as the other, the big difference is the frame. The 105 Roubaix has an aluminum/carbon from, while the other is full carbon. So upgrading components on the 105 Roubaix one wouldn't change things too much.

One upgrade that will make a big difference is wheels, then I'd say pedals and saddle...The contact points are the important things in my book...


----------



## fishtaco (Mar 28, 2007)

*Ride it first*

My first bike was and continues to be an Allez. I love the bike and it is a a very good introductory bike. I upgraded the pedals and seat. I stuck with the wheels and after 1100 miles put on some new tires. I would suggest riding the stock set-up and figuring out what you like and don't like before making any big changes. This will take a few long rides so give it some time.


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

Personally, I don't think you should bother upgrading anything. I've never had a problem with the way Tiagra or 105 shifts. Ultegra and Dura-Ace may be lighter, but I don't see a performance gain (although I'm sure others will argue).

The only thing I would suggest you upgrade is the wheels. The stock wheels went out of true almost every time I rode mine. I replaced them with Neuvation M-28's and I've been very happy with them.

Change other things like pedals/saddle if there is another brand that works better for you. But the saddle that came on mine fits me better than any other one I have tried. I tried four different ones, and ended up going back with the stock one. Everyone's butt is different, though...


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

I have an Allez Elite Triple as well. LOVE IT! I upgraded the pedals to Looks. Maybe the I should upgrade the wheels at some point. I'm very happy with it but it's really all I know when it comes to road bikes so it doesn't take much to make me happy, it just has to roll. =)


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

The comment regarding 'contact points' as a place to start is good wisdom as well as ‘everyone’s butt is different’ is in its obvious way very profound. Certainly agree with all insofar as letting the bike work for you a bit before making any changes. I think the more you ride and get to know the feedback the better you will become in noticing subtle changes when and if you make any modifications. Also like a golf swing, make only one change at a time and avoid compound mods…often you will lose the ability to identify where the performance gain comes from. I think the fun in biking is the experience gained through your own trial and error rather than just applying what you read or hear about from the experts [remember, ‘everyone’s butt is different’ ] 

There is one additional item I’d recommend that sometimes is overlooked or downgraded from part upgrades but I think would provide you the greatest significant initial improvement to an otherwise good stock bike purchase; a good fitting. Spending some time and money with a good fitter checking out all things fit and stroke normally unlocks a bunch of performance potential any part mod could never touch :thumbsup:


----------



## BLACKSHEEP54 (May 7, 2007)

Figure out what you like and dont like first. Dont spend a bunch of money upgrading parts that wont make a big difference, such as shifters and cassettes. Wheels will make the biggest difference so spend the money on good wheels and tires. 105 stuff works well and is durable, Ultegra works well too. You wont notice much difference going to Ultegra.


----------

